# Modulo de Exploración



## Billgaoc (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!
Bien quisiera plantear un proyecto de robotica en el cual podriamos trabajar como foro, y me gustaria que pudieramos participar todos.
Bien el proyecto en si es un "carro" controlado con Radio Frecuencia (Totalmente controlado por una persona) el cual lleva una camara como sistema visual para el usuario, el sistema de audio lo podemos reducir con una camara de vigilancia que traiga incorporado el microfono ambiental como lo son las camaras "Sylvania SY1135MV", con esto solo nos queda trabajar el movimiento y el control RF, en el movimiento utilizariamos Motores Stepper y de igual manera el movimiento de la camara (motores paso unipolares), en realidad este proyecto ya habia sido trabajado por un amigo el cual no logro concluir, y me parece mas sencillo poder utilizar esta idea.

Por poco lo olvido!!!, el video y el audio es transmitido por circuito de transmision que podra ser resivido por cualquier televisor de casa, agrego una imagen.
Bien espero sus comentarios y siguerencias; y si es de cambiar ideas seria bueno. El punto es construilo lo mas sencillamente posible.
Bien me despido y espero sus comentarios


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2006)

Totalmente dispuesto a alludarte y aportar ideas y material que tengo,con el tema de radiocontrol tengo barios esquemas que baje


----------

